# Sinn U2 Black Stolen in transit......



## Chauncy7

Please advise if anyone comes accross a Sinn U2 S EZM 5. Papers are dated 9/2008 and the serial # is 1020.3730 It was stolen while in transit by USPS (It appears to have been taken in the 08093/08085 area code).

Thanks.


----------



## Chauncy7

Well, I was checking out Ebay today and saw this:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Sinn-U2-S-EZM-5...6|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50

Is it me or do the serial #'s match?


----------



## geckobros

Chauncy7 said:


> Well, I was checking out Ebay today and saw this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Sinn-U2-S-EZM-5_W0QQitemZ140320873050QQcmdZViewItemQQptZWristwatches?hash=item20abc69a5a&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1326%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A1%7C293%3A1%7C294%3A50
> 
> Is it me or do the serial #'s match?


Whoah, they sure do. I pm'd him just in case he has email notification on.


----------



## polishammer

Chauncy7,

so what's the outcome? Did you get your watch back?


----------



## Chauncy7

Not yet. Ebay won't discuss anything with me, only the Police, and I don't really know if they have done anything either. No word from anyone yet. I should have just bid on the thing and delt with it then. I'll post something as soon as I get an update.

Jim



polishammer said:


> Chauncy7,
> 
> so what's the outcome? Did you get your watch back?


----------



## L4rry_B1rd

Update?


----------



## Chauncy7

No and I'm getting frustrated. Ebay still won't discuss anything with me "only the police" and I still have not heard from them as well. Like I said I should have just bid on the thing and delt with it then.o|

Jim



L4rry_B1rd said:


> Update?


----------



## DragonJade

Have ebay said that they have contacted the police?

I would contact the police directly for peace of mind. Ebay don't exactly have a great reputation when it comes to things like these.


----------



## Chauncy7

Trust me, I've done everything I can possibly do. It's obviosly not of great importance. I have not heard from Police, Ebay, USPS for over two weeks. Like I said, I should not have jumped the gun and contacted ebay. I should have just bid high and delt with it then. I'll keep everyone posted if anything happens.

:-!



DragonJade said:


> Have ebay said that they have contacted the police?
> 
> I would contact the police directly for peace of mind. Ebay don't exactly have a great reputation when it comes to things like these.


----------



## geckobros

I guess you could have been high bidder and paid with your CC/Paypal and after receiving it disputed the claim stating you received your own stolen watch heheh

I wish you the best of luck!


----------



## scarto44_in_CA

geckobros said:


> I guess you could have been high bidder and paid with your CC/Paypal and after receiving it disputed the claim stating you received your own stolen watch heheh
> 
> I wish you the best of luck!


Man I feel for you on this situation. Is there any recourse possibly through the USPS, due to the fact it is most likely an employee there. Messing with USPS mail is a big deal because technically it is government controlled, hence they need a warrant to open anything, hence federal offense if opened...that is why you never send anything via UPS or FedEx. They are private companies that are providing a service for you, and can open your package without a warrant.

Anyway, I would check with the USPS internal affairs department and have them work with ebay to catch the SOB. The USPS should be very interested because looking at the guys feedback he seems to do this quite often. Sorry again, and good hunting


----------



## scarto44_in_CA

ps I might also try to contact the highest bidder saying, "it is against the law to receive stolen property, I know you didn't mean any harm, but I will have no choice but to inform the police in your area that you have received stolen property, if it is not returned....and I have more than enough proof to support this."


----------



## Sabu-Agu

Good luck - hopefully all turns out ok. I personally haven't had good experiences w/ the USPS. It's true about being gov't controlled but that doesn't mean crap really. I filed a claim online w/ the postal inspectors and finally just gave up. All the information was there to arrest this idiot but never got helped. 
Anyway, best of luck. I hope they catch this bastard :-|


----------



## saxplayer

Keep us up to date - this is horrible!


----------



## Chauncy7

Just an update and a lesson learned. I have received no help what-so-ever from the police/ebay/usps, etc. If this ever happens to any of you, take my advice and just bid high on the item and deal with it after you win. Ebay could easily have given the police and/or myself the information needed to get the seller and the buyer. We both (myself and the police) gave Ebay enough info (purchase recepits, pictures, etc.) to prove that I was the owner and this was a stolen item being sold. They just flat out let it be sold and now it's gone yet again. Even though I had received compensation from USPS (because it was fully insured) I just wanted to find out how it wound up in Florida. I know for a fact that it was stolen at my Post Office (whom my company has been dealing with for the last 60+ years) and I wanted to nail the p***k who did it. Thanks for all your comments and concern.

Jim


----------



## SlipKid

Glad to hear you got you money back from the shipping company. I would but something else from that seller (small item) and maybe get his address from the item shipped.


----------



## Chauncy7

I thought of that but he has not listed anything else nor did the buyer leave any feedback. Maybe something is going on behind the scenes but I am not aware of it.



SlipKid said:


> Glad to hear you got you money back from the shipping company. I would but something else from that seller (small item) and maybe get his address from the item shipped.


----------



## SlipKid

Chauncy7 said:


> I thought of that but he has not listed anything else nor did the buyer leave any feedback. Maybe something is going on behind the scenes but I am not aware of it.


Yep, some kind of scam going on alright. Watch was stolen in NJ then shows up on Ebay from Florida. Did you contact Sinn about the watch being stolen? If the buyer tries to get service on the watch years from now there might be an issue. It will need service at some point, what local repair center will open an oil filled watch.


----------



## Cfdfire

Chauncy7 said:


> I thought of that but he has not listed anything else nor did the buyer leave any feedback. Maybe something is going on behind the scenes but I am not aware of it.


As you can see i just joined up but have been a lurker for some time.This whole senario kinda pisses me off also Chauncy.
Just an idea, Have you tried to contact any other buyers that left feedback for this person ?If your an ebay member you can pm anyone of them,tell them some backround and see if they still have any info from this seller.I have bought a few items in the past and keep all the paperwork in case i have a future problem to deal with.Maybe you have already done this and are trying to put this in the past,i dont know.Just my 2 cents.Best of luck to you and im going to keep this guy under my favorite sellers in case something pops up for sale,I will pm you.Take care...


----------



## SlipKid

Cfdfire said:


> As you can see i just joined up but have been a lurker for some time.This whole senario kinda pisses me off also Chauncy.
> Just an idea, Have you tried to contact any other buyers that left feedback for this person ?If your an ebay member you can pm anyone of them,tell them some backround and see if they still have any info from this seller.I have bought a few items in the past and keep all the paperwork in case i have a future problem to deal with.Maybe you have already done this and are trying to put this in the past,i dont know.Just my 2 cents.Best of luck to you and im going to keep this guy under my favorite sellers in case something pops up for sale,I will pm you.Take care...


Good idea to contact past buyers, maybe one of them can give you the persons name and address.


----------



## Gunscrossed

I feel for you as I was ripped off a while ago, something rang a bell, the guy that ripped me off has connections in New Jersey and Florida. Here are my details;
I was ripped off by a guy over the sale of a used Kobold Seal, the guy's name is A.J.George, he also uses the names Jeff George, Alan George and Suanne George.

After I made these details public on WUS I was alerted to this;
http://www.connectingwatches.com/forums/cfmesview.csp?OBJID=26008

Beware of Jeff (A J ) George
Posted by mikeys on July 4, 2005 at 11:05 - IP: 222.153.171.43
Email : [email protected]
I had been looking to buy a new watch and after looking on the Kobold website decided to get a Seal , I was going to get a new one . Then I saw one on ebay being sold by a Pilotjag alias A J George
This guy goes by the Ebay name of Pilotajg . He also goes by the name of Jeff George .Banks in North carolina with Bank America but lists his Ebay address as Florida .
He had a Kobold Seal on Ebay, I paid him for it by wire transfer on the 2nd May 2005 . I have the reciept from the bank , I have confirmation it was put into his nominated account . He says he has sent the watch and has not recieved the money . . I have not recieved any watch and are now out of pocket (silly me) .Now he won't answer my emails . The last one I had from him he said I won't answer his . Now nothing at all . He had his Ebay account cancelled but somehow managed to get it active again.I started a dispute thing against him with Ebay but to no avail . This guy is just full of it . He is a charletan and a fraud . He is a Thief. Be aware do not deal with him in any way .
Yours
Sadder but wiser
Mike Slade

I wish someone had warned me before I sent this crook my hard earned cash.

He has also ripped off other guys;
http://runryder.com/helicopter/t13898p4/

Seems he has a history of this, I also posted on EOT Dive watch forum and a lot of guys said he is quite well known as a scam artist.

This guy was Doxa forum moderator on WUS, he posted a Kobold Seal for sale on that site.
I paid him via Paypal (just under $1800.) but the watch was never sent.

Make sure you save all this info to your hard drive.

Yep, he sells from Florida and New Jersey as he has multiple addresses, we belive the NJ address is the home of his elderly parents or a possible summer home, so be VERY leary of dealing with the guy if he's from there and can't provide impeccable references. He likes to sell Doxa's , Kobold's and Seiko's.

Here's some more helpful info:

His America Online ISP shows as 205.188.255.255 which shows up as New York City via Sterling, Virginia which is AOL's headquarters.

Watch Forum aliases: Tuffy, LolaGirl, Pilotjag and many others.

Ebay Username: sayhitomy45

http://cgi.ebay.com/DOXA-PROFESSION...yZ31387QQrdZ1QQ

Name: GEORGE, ALLAN J (AKA: Jeff and A.J.)

** Current addresses:

A. George
28 Old Glen Rd
Morristown, NJ 07960
(973) 267-2253

A. George
6882 CYPRESS COVE CIR
JUPITER, FL 33458
(973) 267-2253

** Alternate addresses: PO BOX 2340
JACKSONVILLE, FL 32203

Previous Address: 10468 SPOTTED FAWN LANE
JACKSONVILLE FL 32257

Alternate addresses: 9250 BAYMEADOWS RD 100
JACKSONVILLE, FL 32256

Alternate addresses: 2408 24TH LN
PALM BEACH GARDENS, FL 33418

Alternate addresses: 2020 20TH LN
WEST PALM BEACH, FL 33418

Alternate addresses: 4500 PGA BLVD 111
WEST PALM BEACH, FL 33418

Alternate addresses: 28 Old Glen Rd
Morristown, NJ 07960

FL. Driver's License Number: G620010563480
Type: Class E
DOB: Sep 28, 1956 (49 years of age)
Sex: M
Race: W

** He also likes to use his wife's info sometimes, her last name and address are the same as his. Jeff will post under different usernames and reply to posts like this one trying to defend himself. So if anyone replies to this post triyng to defend Jeff George, be very leary of them.

Here's his new email addy, TZ username and phone number.

He is using the "Allan" name again.

Phone: 561-339-9950
Username: Krav
Email: [email protected]

Turns out he also scammed Doxa out of a couple of watches!
john p. wrote:
I am really sorry for the money you lost. The same person stole DOXA watches too.

Quote:
He was a DOXA customer who ordered 2 watches using a credit card, he received the watches and claimed he sent them back to DOXA as he did not like them but they never turned up.

Here's his jailhouse/Navy tatoo, ALWAYS ask for pics of the watch on his left wrist.
These are the wrist shots that Jeff George has posted;
Left,









__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


















Right,


----------



## Chauncy7

I have notified Watchbuys (where it was purchased). They stated that they would notify Sinn to list the serial # as a stolen item.



SlipKid said:


> Yep, some kind of scam going on alright. Watch was stolen in NJ then shows up on Ebay from Florida. Did you contact Sinn about the watch being stolen? If the buyer tries to get service on the watch years from now there might be an issue. It will need service at some point, what local repair center will open an oil filled watch.


----------



## Chauncy7

Just a heads up for anyone. He now has a Rolex listed for sale on Ebay.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Rolex-Datejust-...ash=item20acc95fb8&_trksid=p4634.c0.m14.l1262

I have contacted some of his past buyers to maybe find out some info. Will keep everyone updated.


----------



## Cfdfire

Chauncy7 said:


> Just a heads up for anyone. He now has a Rolex listed for sale on Ebay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Rolex-Datejust-Stainless-Steel-Mens-Watch-16220_W0QQitemZ140337831864QQcmdZViewItemQQptZWristwatches?hash=item20acc95fb8&_trksid=p4634.c0.m14.l1262
> 
> I have contacted some of his past buyers to maybe find out some info. Will keep everyone updated.


I'm willing to bet that the serial number has been entered into NCIC.Anyone interested in a bet ?
Thats good news about contacting past buyers Chauncy,Good luck to you,Cheerz


----------



## nsjong

Wouldn't he be investigated if someone in the area of some of the addresses he used brought the local police into it?


----------



## Cfdfire

*If your referring to Gunscrossed post Marco ,this is possibly two different people so any of the info he provided is only to help other members of this forum to avoid the person he mentioned .*
*You would think USPS postal inspectors would be all over this with all the information Chauncy7 provided them but i guess they have bigger fish to fry.After all it looks like an employee of USPS is the thief.*


----------



## ncmoto

W/eBays new format I dont think ya can find the past bidders


----------



## Chauncy7

I was able to find them. Contacted a couple, no reply from one.....another replied but did not have any info. I'll keep tryin'



ncmoto said:


> W/eBays new format I dont think ya can find the past bidders


----------



## 6speed

i hope you/law enforcement nails the thief, i hate thieves!

i'm pretty sure its a federal crime to be stealing from USPS, if USPS doesn't response, contact the higher chain of command and keep going until you see results.

best of luck.


----------



## scarto44_in_CA

Cfdfire said:


> *If your referring to Gunscrossed post Marco ,this is possibly two different people so any of the info he provided is only to help other members of this forum to avoid the person he mentioned .*
> *You would think USPS postal inspectors would be all over this with all the information Chauncy7 provided them but i guess they have bigger fish to fry.After all it looks like an employee of USPS is the thief.*


Glad to hear you got your money back on the sinn since last time i checked the thread...wish you could have "bought" the rolex just to get his info and not paid. Worst case scenario you get a unpaid item strike on your ebay feedback, but it would be worth it to me to get the SOB. Keep checking his items for sale and I hope you nail him.


----------

